# Can you spot the atv?



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, there are several ice management tools here but the most important one is the plow on the front of that atv...lol....we were holding a ice diving class / ice rescue and since I really hate hauling gear long distances.....we had about 20 inches of ice....used a chainsaw and a couple ice chippers to break it up....and had to plow out the parking lot using the couple of atv we had around....I love that thing....


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks like you guy's had some fun,

are you on the Fire Department in Madison?

member of Dodgeville Fire here

sublime out.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I took my driver test in Dodgeville back in '85. Went to Highland HS, then Black Hawk in South Wayne. Parents and brothers are still over there in Boscobel & Oshkosh.

Looks like some good training. Would freak the hell out of me to dive under the ice like that. 20" you could have drove the tanker truck out on the ice.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

in 85 I was still storming around the playground at school but at least I was in school.

Boscobel, hey, now theres a town for ya, Great party town when your young and dumb. late 90's

I have alway's liked Highland also, It is a great small town. Had a heck of a church fire about 6 years back we had to send our Ladder and Tanker's over to it. I missed out on going by 1 seat on the ladder it was either me or my Brother racing to the truck and I let him win.

Anyway 
sublime out.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

sublime68charge;541315 said:


> looks like you guy's had some fun,
> 
> are you on the Fire Department in Madison?
> 
> ...


Nope...I actually belong on the le side of things...used to be ems...still help though with training if I get asked..I'm probably gonna join up though with the local fd soon...I'm finally senior enough that I'm not going to be moved around too much in my schedule anymore..



QuadPlower;541321 said:


> I took my driver test in Dodgeville back in '85. Went to Highland HS, then Black Hawk in South Wayne. Parents and brothers are still over there in Boscobel & Oshkosh.
> 
> Looks like some good training. Would freak the hell out of me to dive under the ice like that. 20" you could have drove the tanker truck out on the ice.


I'm a divemaster with several specialities behind it....ice diving is the newest one...I love it...it's simply awesome to be standing upside down looking at the ice as your floor....and yep, when you see someone riding a atv around it's pretty weird to see....lol


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Ice diving... That must be serisouly intense. Sounds very dangerous as well. Stay safe out there:salute:


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

merrimacmill;541682 said:


> Ice diving... That must be serisouly intense. Sounds very dangerous as well. Stay safe out there:salute:


It is very intense....it's only as dangerous as the equipment you use and common sense allows you to get into...of course the group I dive with is pretty intense...we are all divemasters or above, having our own diving instructor in the group helps too..it is one of the things I do for stress release...we dive all around WI and IL, sometimes taking students....usually we don't use the atvs but when we have a long way to haul gear we take them for the runs...usually don't have to plow out to get where we want to go though!! lol... And yes, it does get a little chilly so you know, the ice shack comes in handy...:bluebounc


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

is that an arctic cat i see back there????? lol


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*nope....*



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;542066 said:


> is that an arctic cat i see back there????? lol


Nope....but it's close in quality control.....lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

o arent you funny lol j/k i never liked honda atvs as you can tell in my sig. i always went for polaris or arctic cat or suzuki.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*lol*



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;542506 said:


> o arent you funny lol j/k i never liked honda atvs as you can tell in my sig. i always went for polaris or arctic cat or suzuki.


Yep, had to throw it out there.......sorry....thats one of the guys I dive with machine...he's owned it a long time but he's putting it on the curb this spring and going with a,  arctic cat....j/k....he found a good deal in the 700-800 range...he was always complaining about the electronics on the honda...that and the back up cable didn't always engage...


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Humvee27;542561 said:


> Yep, had to throw it out there.......sorry....thats one of the guys I dive with machine...he's owned it a long time but he's putting it on the curb this spring and going with a,  arctic cat....j/k....he found a good deal in the 700-800 range...he was always complaining about the electronics on the honda...that and the back up cable didn't always engage...


can you send me his info on this,

I am looking for a foreman ES, 
I have a 1993 Honda 300 4x4 to trade with.

or it looks like it has the old style Moose Plow Mount on the bottom 
I really want that. My snow Blower mounts up to that style of mount, 
I have the newer Moose low profile Blade mounting plate and conversion kit that I would trade for the mounting plate even up. this way my blower or blade can be mounted on either of my quads.

thanks and let me know.

[email protected]

thanks.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*yep..*

I'll pass it along to him...he might be up for that...he's out of town right now...


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I was almost drowned a few years ago doing ice rescue training when I was a FF. We had a woman on the dept who was scared of everything and very dangerous, but she wouldn't quit and the Chief wouldn't get rid of her because she would have sued for discrimination (and would have won too) So we had to be put at risk all the time by her ineptness.Anyway, they put me in the water as the "victim", she goes in as the "rescuer" and panics. Grabs me from behind and takes me down to the bottom about 15 feet. I had to reverse roles, fight with her to get control and pull her back up. WIth some help I got us both back out. Everyone said I should have left her and saved myself, but that goes against instinct.
So, other than that, I always liked ice rescue training. Was fun when people weren't trying to kill me.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Humvee27;543184 said:


> I'll pass it along to him...he might be up for that...he's out of town right now...


thanks,

sublime out.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Everything is fun when people aren't trying to kill you. lol


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*lol*



QuadPlower;544180 said:


> Everything is fun when people aren't trying to kill you. lol


Yeah....when they are it's downright eventfull....


----------

